# Riis Suspended by Tinkoff...



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Update: Tinkoff-Saxo confirms Riis suspension - VeloNews.com
On Tuesday morning, team officials released this statement:

“Following the rumors and speculations published by many Danish media first and then by international cycling media later last night, Tinkoff Saxo would like to clarify that Bjarne Riis is not being actively involved in the team’s activities since last Sunday. However, he was not suspended of his active role because of lack of results nor for financial issues. The team management has full confidence in the technical and performance team, in all the riders and staff members and is currently working to establish the best way forward in the racing season. No decisions have been taken and any formal and final decision on any team member — if taken — shall be communicated at the appropriate time. Until then there will be no further comments on this matter.” 

Anyone want to bet this is a power play by Oleg in the wake of the CIRC report?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm thinking it has more to do with the Danish doping report that is expected soon. I bet Riis will be facing sanctions.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Riis released a statement: 

"All of these rumors and speculation come from convicted dopers and those who are jealous and envious of my success. I've been tested more than any other Team Manager and never tested positive. This is a witch-hunt. I'm sorry you cannot believe in miracles."


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Didn't he admit to taking EPO the year he won the TDF?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> Riis released a statement:
> 
> "All of these rumors and speculation come from convicted dopers and those who are jealous and envious of my success. I've been tested more than any other Team Manager and never tested positive. This is a witch-hunt. I'm sorry you cannot believe in miracles."


:7: :lol:


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I bet they found a Fuentes connection. I foresee a lifetime ban...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

why don't folks do a quick inventory of the busted dopers under his direction
Hamilton, Basso, Contador...


----------



## the_rouleur (May 3, 2014)

atpjunkie said:


> why don't folks do a quick inventory of the busted dopers under his direction
> Hamilton, Basso, Contador...


Hamilton and Contador were on other teams when they got busted. I think the suspension is more to do with the Oleg-Riis relationship than any Danish doping enquiry decision.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

20 years too late


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

the_rouleur said:


> Hamilton and Contador were on other teams when they got busted. I think the suspension is more to do with the Oleg-Riis relationship than any Danish doping enquiry decision.


Hamilton was part of Puerto while @ CSC. Paid Fuentes $50K, had a calendar for 2003 (the year he won LBL) says he was on a regular program over 7 mos of racing. He was busted for Blood doping @ Phonak but was clearly on a massive program under Bjarne.

Contador was under a doping inquiry and Saxo signed and allow him to ride. His first season of victories were stripped. They dropped his contract but resigned him after his suspension was over.
I'm with Coolhand, and Vino should be next


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> Hamilton was part of Puerto while @ CSC. Paid Fuentes $50K, had a calendar for 2003 (the year he won LBL) says he was on a regular program over 7 mos of racing. He was busted for Blood doping @ Phonak but was clearly on a massive program under Bjarne.
> 
> Contador was under a doping inquiry and Saxo signed and allow him to ride. His first season of victories were stripped. They dropped his contract but resigned him after his suspension was over.
> I'm with Coolhand, and Vino should be next


This is more or less it. The Danish report is imminent and Tinkoff doesn't want dirt on his hands. (Makes you wonder why he hired a cheat in the first place.) 20 years too late. That's symptomatic of all that is wrong with cycling. 'Dope and get rich, hope everyone forgets or I don't get busted later on down the road.' Is Vino looking over his shoulder?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like it's all over for Riis. I wonder how long the team will last...


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

With Rii's off the team permanently that sure shakes things up. I imagine Rii's was crying all the way to the bank with his settlement. It will be interesting to see how the team makes out now.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Astana just lost their license. Saxobank might bail on Tinkoff as a result of the Riis split, and Oleg has already said he's in a weakened financial situation. Katusha likely won't last much longer. That's a lot of riders on a already strained market.

Cookson might get his reduced ProTour, but not in the manner he foresaw. Anyone else want to deny the negative effects doping has on the sport?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Which might add pressure to get results via doping to secure a contract for next year, provided they don't get caught.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

If I was the owner of a 2nd tier team right now, I would be quite smug about the soundness of my investment when compared to a ProTour team. The way things are going, there will be more wildcards available for races and lots of top tier racers on the market to get those invites.

Playing on the ProTour doesn't make sense unless you have a very, very large bankroll.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I think this thread has it backwards. If anything, Tinkov is fed up with Riis not being willing to cheat more to get results.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

According to Oleg, he just didn't like Riis's management style. It said it was old fashioned and wasn't what it took to get young riders winning.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1018301871530669



> Cycling has to change. The times of Sainz, Bryneel and Riis are over - they were stuck in the 2000s and that is not necessarily about doping. They just don't get some obvious things and don't know how to manage teams in modern way. Managing a team is not just about issuing instructions from a car radio or about casting a spell over the riders at which Riis was unsurpassed, for example. Managing a team is about boring, monotonous work in the office. The day of the boring and meticulous managers has come - guys like Dave Brailsord and, I hope, our new Director Stefano Feltrin.
> 
> Directing the team and its riders from preparation today must be driven by mathematical and statistical analysis and data mining. Sport science is the king now! Today the winner is not the one that trains the most but the one who trains the right way, not the one who injects EPO, but the one with a healthy diet and the one who consumes the right drinks before, after and during lengthy training sessions.


Any idea when the Danish Doping report is suppose to be released?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Alaska Mike said:


> Playing on the ProTour doesn't make sense unless you have a very, very large bankroll.


It makes me wonder what companies like Movistar are thinking. I live in America, I can't buy a Movistar product even if I wanted to.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

My memory is not comprehensive (or all that reliable), but Riis is the first stick-figure that I remember climbing away from the leading groups in the mountains of the TdF like they were standing still. It blew me away at the time, but...well, not so much anymore.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> It makes me wonder what companies like Movistar are thinking. I live in America, I can't buy a Movistar product even if I wanted to.


Nobody sponsors a ProTour team with the intent on capturing a larger share in America. Not even USPS.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Alaska Mike said:


> Nobody sponsors a ProTour team with the intent on capturing a larger share in America. Not even USPS.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movis....C3.B3viles_operates_under_the_Movistar_brand

Still not quite the pro cycling audience I imagine.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movis....C3.B3viles_operates_under_the_Movistar_brand
> 
> Still not quite the pro cycling audience I imagine.


Sorry, I was forgetting those outside of the US.

I don't think they would be sponsoring a cycling team if it wasn't for their European interests.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

deviousalex said:


> It makes me wonder what companies like Movistar are thinking. I live in America, I can't buy a Movistar product even if I wanted to.


once
mapei
deutche telecom
FdJ
lotto
etc etc
all smaller (much smaller) base than movistar.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Catherine Zeta Jones did more for T-Mobile's brand awareness on this side of the pond than the cycling team, and probably came significantly cheaper. 

While cycling sponsorship may still be an effective way to publicize a brand in Europe (at least, that's what they tell us), it's more an enthusiast's domain here in the States. If the CEO isn't a cycling fan or the company isn't cycling-centric, the chances for any sponsorship are low and the chances for long-term sponsorship are almost nil.

Wish it wasn't so.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Big announcement today


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> Big announcement today
> 
> View attachment 304878


Perfect. He'll be able to help devise the best and most sophisticated micro-dosing plan of the peloton! Oleg will be happy with the results (for now, until they are caught in 10 years).


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

That was too funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Alaska Mike said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones did more for T-Mobile's brand awareness on this side of the pond than the cycling team, and probably came significantly cheaper.
> 
> While cycling sponsorship may still be an effective way to publicize a brand in Europe (at least, that's what they tell us), it's more an enthusiast's domain here in the States. If the CEO isn't a cycling fan or the company isn't cycling-centric, the chances for any sponsorship are low and the chances for long-term sponsorship are almost nil.
> 
> Wish it wasn't so.


well it's a bit like asking why an american focused company not present in Europe would pay for a superbowl commercial.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Alaska Mike said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones did more for T-Mobile's brand awareness on this side of the pond than the cycling team, and probably came significantly cheaper.
> .


Telekom/T-Mobile sells services in many countries. UK, Netherlands, Hungary, Croatia, Poland, Solvakia, Austria. Their home is Germany.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

den bakker said:


> once
> mapei
> deutche telecom
> FdJ
> ...


Right. I'm not singling Movistar out, I'm just using it as the example that came to mind.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Again, it's about a Pro Tour cycling team being an effective marketing strategy for North America. Bang for the buck, it just isn't there. The numbers may or may not work in Europe.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Dumbass Tinkoff.
As most Europeans are. I was ashamed to realise it in time but daft as dishwater.


----------

